# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Baba Reshat Bardhi

## angeldust

Historia e panjohur e Kryegjyshit Botëror të Bektashinjve. Si ia dogjën partizanët shtëpinë në Lusme të Kukësit, ardhja në Tiranë, dorëzimi si Dervish dhe vuajtjet nga komunistët


*Baba Reshat Bardhi: "Jeta ime si Kryegjysh i bektashinjve"*

Dashnor Kaloçi

Pas një ftese të bërë nga zv / Kryegjyshi Botëror i Bektashinjve, Baba Edmond Brahimaj dhe Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kryegjyshatës, Kujtim Ahmataj, morëm rrugën për në periferi të kryeqytetit, ku në një kodër të bukur rrëzë ish-Ndërrmarjes Tipografike të Ushtrisë, e cila pjesën më të madhe të vitit ndodhet e tëra nën gjelbërim, ndodhet godina e madhe e Kryegjyshatës, e cila është dhe qëndra e bektashinjëve të gjithë Botës. Në një nga dhomat e katit të dytë të asaj ndërtese të bukur e përfunduari së ndërtuari në vitin 1941, na pret dhe na uron mirseardhjen vetë Kryegjyshi Botëror, Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi, njeriu i butë që rrezaton vetëm mirësi, i cili sot, më katër mars 2003, ka dhe një ditë të veçantë të jetës së tij. Pikërisht sot, ai feston fillimin e ditës së parë të vitit të 68 të jetës së tij, jetë të cilën e ka kaluar në mes gëzimeve të pakta dhe vuajtjeve e peripecive të pafund. Po kush është Baba Reshat Bardhi, cila është e kaluara e tij, si erdhi ai në funksionin e lartë të Kryegjyshit Botëror dhe si i kaloi njëzet vjet të jetës së tij si punëtor i ndërrmarjeve bujqësore?

*Kush është Reshat Bardhi*

Baba Reshati u lind në vitin 1936 në fshatin Lusme të Kukësit, prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij. Lidhur me këtë dhe fëmijrinë e tij në ato kohë të vështira, Baba Reshati, me zërin e tij të butë dëshmon: Që në moshë fare të vogël kur nuk isha më shumë se nëntë vjeç, u detyrova që të dilja për të kullotur ato pak bagëti që kishte familja jonë e varfër, pasi në atë kohë ne ishim tetë fëmijë dhe unë isha i gjashti nga vëllezërit e motrat. Përveç varfërisë së madhe që e kishte pllakosur asokohe familjen tonë, ishte dhe një e keqe akoma edhe më e madhe që na kishte pllakosur të gjithëve. Ajo ishte Lufta vëllavrasëse që kishte filluar në mes shqiptarëve dhe fitilin e saj e kishin ndezur jugosllavët, me anë të emisarëve të saj që kishte sjellë në Shqipëri. Në atë vorbull të asaj lufte civile që kishte nisur me furi pas vjeshtës së vitit 1943, u gjet dhe familja jonë e varfër aty në fshatin Lusme të Çajeve të Kukësit. Megjithëse në atë kohë unë nuk kam qenë më shumë se nëntë vjeç, e mbaj mënd si tani mënxyrën që ra mbi shtëpinë tonë në vjeshtën e vitit 1944. Ndërsa isha duke ruajtur bagëtinë në mal, vura re një shtëllungë të madhe tymi që po dilte nga shtëpia jonë. Menjëherë i lashë bagëtitë vetëm dhe u nisa si rrufe në drejtim të shtëpisë prej së cilës vazhdonin të dilnin fjolla tymi edhe më të mëdha. Kur u afrova pranë shtëpisë, vura re se ajo ishte përfshirë nga flakët e mëdha të zjarrit prej saj filluan të dilnin jashtë vëllezërit e motrat e mia. Deri në atë kohë nuk kisha parë skenë më të tmershme dhe menjëherë zura të qaja na frika. Ndërkohë që disa nga vëllezërit dhe motrat e mija kishin dalë në oborr dhe qanin me zë të lartë, nana jonë, Hania, fillo të ulurinte duke thërritur emrat e fëmijve të tjerë që akoma nuk kishin dalë dot nga shtëpia. Kur dolën edhe ata, e nana jona na numëroi shtatë fëmijë në oborrin e shtëpisë, ajo ia dha ulurimës duke bërtitur me të madhe: "Rexhepi, Rexhepi", dhe u fut në mes flakëve që po shtoheshin akoma dhe më shumë. Rexhepi ishte vëllai ynë i vogël që në atë kohë nuk ishte më shumë se dy-tre vjeç dhe nëna u fut për ta nxjerrë. Pas pak minutash ajo doli nga shtëpia me Rexhepin në krah dhe flakët e zjarrit e kishin përpirë duke iu shpërndarë nëpër trup. Pas shumë përpjekjeve ne ia arritëm që t'ja shuanim flakët e zjarrit që i kishin përpirë trupin e nënës me gjithë vëllanë e vogël në krah. Ndërsa ne shpëtuam të gjithë, kulla jonë u dogj e tëra dhe atë pasdite vjeshte teksa ishim duke ikur për t'u strehuar tek një kushëriri ynë, rrugës unë mësova se shtëpinë na e kishin djegur me qëllim. Dhe përpara se t'i vinin zjarrin asaj, ata kishin hyrë brenda duke kontrolluar dhe kthyer përmbys gjithshka ndodhej aty. E gjitha ajo kishte ardhur si pasojë e luftës vëllavrasëse që kishte nisur asokohe në Shqipëri dhe yshtjen asaj ia kishin dhënë jugosllavët. Ndërsa ishim mbledhur të gjithë në shtëpinë e kushëririt tonë, vëllezërit më të mëdhenj i thanë nënës që të mos mërzitej, pasi ata do t'ua mernin hakun atyre që na i kishin vënë flakën shtëpisë. Por nëna jonë, Hania, e cila ishte një grua fisnike që rrezatonte vetëm mirësi, iu drejtua duke u thënë: "Jo bijtë e mi, nuk ia vlen që shqiptarët të hakmerren me njëri tjetrin", kujton 68-vjeçari Baba Reshat Bardhi lidhur me djegien e shtëpisë së tij në vitin 1944. Edhe pse ai nuk ka dëshirë që t'i përmënd autorët e asaj maskare, nuk është e vështirë të kuptohet se atë gjë ia bënë brigadat partizane, pasi shtëpia e tyre njihej si bazë e mbështetëse e forcave nacionaliste.

*Nga Kukësi në Tiranë*

Po si rrodhi fati i familjes së Reshat Bardhit pas djegies së shtëpisë së tij nga forcat partizane? Lidhur me këtë, ai kujton: "Pasi na o dogj shtëpia, babai na tha se ne do të iknim që andej, pasi për familjen tonë priteshin mynxyra të tjera, ndoshta dhe më të mëdha se ajo e djegies së shtëpisë. Jo vetëm babait, por edhe ne fëmijëve nuk na vinte mirë që po largoheshim nga shtëpia jonë, por babai na tha se nuk kishim rrugë tjetër. Babai na tha se do të vendoseshim në një qytet shumë të bukur, të cilit ne nuk ia kishim dëgjuar emrin ndonjëherë. Ikja nga fshati ynë ku kishim lënë kujtimet e fëmijërisë, nuk ishte fort e lehtë dhe që andej ne u nisëm me lot ndër sy. Por prindërit tanë na qetësonin duke na thënë se atje në Tiranë do të ishim më mirë dhe ne do të shkonim edhe nëpër shkolla. Ndërsa ishte i vendosur për t'u larguar nga Lusme, babai shiti bagëtinë bashkë me disa toka që kishim dhe pasi rregulluam ato pak plaçka në disa kuaj që na i dhanë të afërmit tanë, u nisëm duke ecur në një rrugë të gjatë. Pas disa ditësh ne mbërritëm në Tiranë dhe u vendosëm në një shtëpi përdhese diku në periferi të qytetit, rrëzë një kodre ku ndodhej Kryegjyshtata Botërore Bektashiane", kujton Baba Reshati shpërnguljen e familjes së tij nga ai fshat i largët i Kukësit dhe vendosjen në Tiranë, afër atij vëndi ku ishte ajo godinë kulti, me të cilën ai do të lidhte më pas të gjithë jetën e tij. Ato vite të largëta kur familja e tij u vendos në kryeqytet, Baba Reshatit i kujtohen shumë mirë dhe ai tregon se përveç ruajtjes së bagative, asokohe atij i duhej që të vazhdonte edhe shkollën. Po kështu atij i kujtohen shumë mirë ato vite që ai i quan "vite helmi", pasi "shqiptarët po vrisnin dhe vritinin shqiptarët e tjerë". Atij i kanë mbetur në mëndje gjyqet e asaj kohe dhe turmat që bërtisnin "Tradhëtarët në litar". Baba Reshati thotë se i kujtohet si tani ajo kohë kur nuk ishte më shumë se njëmbëdhjet-vjeçar dhe në një nga rrugët ku po kalonte ai, turma të mëdha njerzish që ishin duke dëgjuar me artopolante një gjyq, shpërthyen në duartrokitje kur u dha vendimi me vdekje për ata që po gjykoheshin aty. Lidhur me këtë ai shton: "Nuk e di sepse në ato çaste ndjeva një si zbrastirë dhe m'u kujtua shtëpia jonë e djegur në Lusme. Ajo kohë ishte një kohë e mallkuar, si një mallkim gjaku", kujton ai vitet e para të pasluftës kur u vendos me familjen në Tiranë.


*Në 1954, Dervish në Kryegjyshatë*

Ndërsa Reshati i vogël 11-vjeçar ruante bagëtitë e familjes së tij në kodrat përreth Kryegjyshatës Botërore të Bektashinjve, shikonte me habi njerëz të ndryshëm që hynin e dilnin vazhdimisht nga ajo godinë që ai akoma nuk e kuptonte mirë se çfarë ishte. Lidhur me këtë dhe hyrjen e tij më vonë si Dervish në Kryegjyshatën Botërore të Bektashinjve, Baba Reshati kujton: "Aty nga viti 1948, në krye të Kryegjyshatës kishte shkuar dede Ahmeti nga fshati Brataj i Vlorës. Ai ishte një njeri shumë i dëgjuar për urtësi dhe sidomos për forcën e tij sugjestionuse që kishte. Në atë kohë që erdhi në Tiranë, ai mblodhi rreth vetes shumë besimtarë të rinj, duke u përpjekur që të ngjallte tek ata jo vetëm bektashizmin, por edhe ndjenjat e thella të mirkuptimit dhe dashurisë midis shqiptarëve. Ndër ata djem të rinj që patën rendur për "të marrë dorë " tek dede Ahmeti, isha edhe unë", kujton me nostalgji Baba Reshati për dede Ahmetin, njeriun e mirë e çudibërës që e futi atë në botën hyjnore të bektashizmit. Lidhur me këtë, ai shton: "Dede Ahmeti më merrte shpesh dhe të dy shkonim tek varri ku preheshin eshtrat e Naim Frashërit, këtu në oborrin e Kryegjyshatës. Ai më fliste gjatë për Naimin dhe dinte përmëndësh pjesë të tëra të poezive të tij dhe sidomos të "Qerbelasë" të cilat m'i recitonte herë pas here. Kur mbaronte së recituari, përkëdhelte një gurë të bardhë dhe më uronte: "Paç fat dhe punofshi për vatanë, siç kanë punuar martirët e Qerbelasë", kujton Baba Reshati fjalët e dede Ahmetit dhe dobësinë e tij për Naim Frashërin. Shtatë vjet më vonë, në gushtin e vitit 1954, Reshat Bardhi u vesh Dervish pranë Kryegjyshatës dhe bekimin atij ia bëri dede Ahmeti. Atë ditë ai e kujton si një nga ditët më të shënuara të gjithë jetës së tij dhe shprehet se ishte shumë i emocionuar sepse po merrte mbi supe një barrë të rëndë. Lidhur me këtë ai shprehet: "Bektashzmi si rrymë dhe si predikim, ka vullnete tepër të mbara, por këto vullnete realizohen përmes mundimeve të mëdha. Dy ditë më pas ndërsa dede Ahmeti më shihte tepër të menduar, më pati thënë: "Edhe unë kur u dorzova Dervish, kështu kam qenë i menduar", kujton ai fjalët e dede Ahmetit, i cili më pas do të bëhej një nga idhujt e tij.


*Emërimi si Kryegjysh i Bektashinjve*

Po si rrodhi më pas jeta e Dervishit të ri, Reshat Bardhi dhe cila ishte karriera e tij në rradhët e bektashinjve: "Lidhur me këtë ai kujton: "Në vitin 1958, dede Ahmeti u thërrit dy herë nga Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe iu bënë presinone të mëdha. Pas kësaj atij i thanë që duhet të shkonte në teqenë e Drizarit në Mallakastrën e Egër. Sipas fjalëve që dëgjova në Kryegjyshatë, dede Ahmetit i kishin thënë që, atje ku do të shkonte, ai e kishte të ndaluar që të takohej me njerëz dhe duhej të lëvizte nga teqja vetëm me urdhër të Degës së Brendshme të Fierit. Sapo dëgjova këto fjalë unë vajta menjëherë në dhomën e tij dhe pasi i putha duart, e shikova drejt e në sy. Ai ishte shumë i trishtuar. Menjëherë i kërkova që të shkoja edhe unë me të në Drizar. Pasi u mendua ca, ai më pa drejt e në sy dhe më tha: "Po edhe t'i do të vish me mua në Drizar". Pas kësaj ne shkuam të dy në fshatin Drizar, ku teqja e tij ndodhej në majë të një mali. Brenda një kohe të shkurtër ambienti përreth asaj teqeje u shëndrua në një bahçe me dhjetra rrënjë pemësh, sepse baballarët e dervishët që ishin aty, me nxitjen e dede Ahmetit, punuan me një përkushtim të madh. Pas kësaj Teqja e Drizarit në krahasim me shtëpitë e varfëra të atij fshati, dukej si një gjë e bekuar dhe aty nisën që të vinin me qindra besimtarë nga Kukësi, Bulqiza, Kruja, Burreli, Vlora, Kolonja, Delvina dhe rrethe të tjera të vëndit. Por e gjithë ajo punë që ne kishim nisur me aq devotshmëri, nuk ishte e thënë që të vazhdonte gjatë. Sepse aty nga viti 1967 filloi ndalimi i fesë dhe prishja e objekteve të kultit. Tamam në atë kohë, më 30 qershor të vitit 1967, dede Ahmeti me dorën e tij shkroi Dekretin e Shenjtë dhe në mënyrë ilegale ma bërëi të ditur atë. Me anë të atij dekreti ai më njihte mua si zëvëndësin e tij dhe me atë rast ai u tregonte të gjithë besimtarëve bektashian, se donte apo nuk donte Partia, donte a po nuk donte komunizmi, ky besim do të mbetej deri sa mbi dhe të mbetej me frymë edhe bektashiu i fundit. Dhe desh zoti e ato fjalë të tija u vërtetuan", kujton Baba Reshati lidhur me emërimin e tij në funksionin më të lartë të Bektashinjve, duke na treguar dhe tekstin origjinal të atij dekreti ku shkruhet: "Urdhëroj të gjithë klerikët dhe besimtarët bektashinj, jo vetëm të Shqipërisë, por dhe të gjithë globit tonë, ta njohin haxhi dede Reshat Bardhin, në vëndin tim, sepse ky është pasqyra më e ndritur që do të prijë denjësisht. Të diturit do ta nderojnë me diturinë e tyre, trimat do ta mbrojnë me trimërinë e tyre, bujarët do ta mbrojnë me bujarinë e tyre. Të gjithë besimtaërt pa përjashtim t'i përulen dhe të marrin dritë prej Tij, ashtu siç yjet marrin dritë nga dielli". (Ahmet Dede, Vlorë 30 qershor 1967), kujton Baba Reshati emërimin e tij në funksionin më të lartë të Bektashinjve.


*Punëtor në fermën "Gjergj Dimitrov"*

Pas vitit 1967 kur regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës ndaloi lirinë e ushtrimit të besimeve fetare dhe mbylli në mënyrë të dhunshme kishat, xhamiat dhe objektet e tjera të kultit, Baba Reshat Bardhi u dërgua të punonte si punëtor në Ndërrmarjen Bujqësore "Gjergj Dimitrov", ku atij ia dha lopata dhe gërshërët e krasitjes. Lidhur me këtë ai kujton: "Rreth 20 vjet me rradhë punova në punët më të rënda fizike, gati gjymtuese dhe nuk pranova që të bashkëpunoja me Sigurimin e Shtetit, duke refuzuar kategorikisht dy herë ofertat që më bënë ata. Në ato kohë tepër të vështira, disa nga miqtë e mij të ngushtë më ndihmuan që të mbaja gjallë besimin tek zoti. Zakonisht unë punoja me orar të zgjatur apo me akord siç thuhej atëhere, dhe natën. në shi e në dëborë, i hipur nëpër spondet e makinave, shkoja dhe takoja dede Ahmetin e kujdesesha për të. Ai më ngrohte shpirtin. Dhe përsëri unë largohesha prej tij, sepse detyrohesha që të hënën të paraqitesha përsëri në punë. Por unë nuk ligështohesha, sepse vuajtjet e fisnikërojnë më shumë njeriun", kujton Baba Reshati vitet e tija të punës në fermën "Gjergj Dimitrov" dhe vuajtjet për të cilat nuk ka dëshirë të zgjatet më shumë. Pas vitit 1990, kur regjimi komunist u detyrua që të lejonte lirinë e besimeve fetare dhe hapjen e objekteve të kultit, Baba Reshati u rikthye pranë Kryegjyshatës të cilën e kishin kthyer në Azil pleqsh. Ndonëse me një shëndet të drobitur nga vitet e shumta të punës së rëndë fizike, me devocionin dhe përkushtimin e tij, Kryegjyshi Botëror Baba Reshat Bardhi, arriti që ta kthejë atë objekt kulti ashtu si në ditët më të mira të saj. Po me atë përkushtim ai vazhdon të punojë nde edhe sot, duke u shërbyer besimtarëve të shumtë që frekuentojnë çdo ditë atë vënd të bekuar në veri-lindje të Tiranës, që rrezaton vetëm mirësi dhe mikpritjen bujare të atij sekti që veç të tjerash, njihet dhe si simbol i shqiptarizmit të vërtetë.

----------

